# How far do you drive for Sch club?



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.southeasternregionusa.com/clubpage.htm

I posted a link I found that shows clubs near me. I am in Summerville so you could just as easily say Charleston in order to get an idea of where I am. I saw one in Long, SC but I have not yet looked into how far away that is. Columbia is about 2 hours or so. Maybe just a bit less. I dont go that way much except to go to the zoo...LOL

So I am curious to know how far you all would drive to get to a club? I dont have a dog to do this with YET but I hope to in the future. Thanks!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I now go to my club which is about 15 min from the house. But other clubs nearby that I've trained at their fields/competed, etc are typically 45 to 1hr 45 minutes drive from me.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Up until I got laid off we were driving about 2 hours each way to our club.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

So I just looked up Longs, SC and thats almost 3 hours away from me! I want to get into this but I just cant see spending so much time on the road. I'll keep looking!

Another question: How often do most clubs meet? Would this be a drive I'd have to make weekly?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Currently go 1.75 hrs each way, once a week. I don't mind it at all, the drive helps me unwind. I want to train a bit more often with the person who I am currently working with at our club. Since I am new to the sport I feel like I need some one-on-one, maybe not regularly but a few times to get us back on track (we are a bit behind, having focused on ring training and such). I'm trying to get my finances in order and life will be less hectic in about a month so I can re-visit that option of going a second time, maybe once or twice a month. This person's place is about 3 hrs from me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm currently about 50 miles away. I use to drive 97 miles one way before my current club.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

typically twice a week.


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

1hr 45 minutes drive each way. There are clubs a lot closer but prefer the club I am in.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! Looks like Swansea is closer so I may try to find out more information on that one. I am fine with driving a couple hours. I just want to be realistic about what I can actually manage. I dont want to commit to it and get a dog with the drive for it and than not be able to get to the club! 

Like I said, I dont have a dog yet that I can do this with but I want to be as prepared as possible so that when I am ready I can get everything all lined up


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I may have emailed the gentleman from Swansea a year or so ago when I had some questions. If I remember right he was very nice! 

I really hope this works out! I have been interested in this for awile now. I guess I would have to start the search for a pup...

Off topic~I dont suppose a year would be too early to start looking for the right breeder?


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

15 minutes


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

It use to be 30 minutes.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Not SchH, but I drive 2 hours each way every Sunday morning for herding training.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We drove 1.5 hrs each way for many years. Now we host club, so no driving, but several of our club members drive 1-1.5 hrs to training.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferHOff topic~I dont suppose a year would be too early to start looking for the right breeder?


As most breeders have waiting lists, it's never too early!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

My usual drive is an hour each way. There is also another club about 30 minutes from me that I hope to start visiting soon. I also travel an hour and 20 minutes occasionally to a club in PA.
When we were living in GA, my schutzhund club was only about 30 minutes away.

I did visit a club that was 2.5 hours away. Luckily I liked the one an hour away MUCH better. I'd drive if I had to, but it's so nice to have options closer!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My drive is 45 minutes, we usually stay only a few hours. We meet on Friday evenings, which isn't a great time to do tracking or outdoor protection. I'd like to meet on Sat~ stay the day and get the tracking, obedience, protection in during that time. Unfortunately the guy helping us, cannot do Sats, so we take what time we can get from him! So we do what we can with the time alloted, and I am never dissapointed, soaking up as much as I can!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Old club 4.5-5 hours, made trips every 6 weeks or so and stayed the whole weekend

No club currently


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

3 hours each way...once a week most times..some times 2X.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

30 minutes each way......once a week....often 2x


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies! I know that I can make the drive to Swansea but I am still working on figuring out if its something I really and truly am able to commit to. With a newborn and a 5 year old and my 2 year old pup I am pretty busy all the time! Of course, I have plenty of time to figure it all out since I dont have a dog that can do this! That may be a year or so out depending on what I find. I will probably be picking your brains until that time...hope you all dont mind!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to meet with some trainer friends in a city 2 - 2,5 hours away. If I like what I see and if can engage someone else to share expenses (about 70-80 USD between gas an tolls) I could start going every two weeks.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

We are at about 1 hr 15ish minutes to club. Attempting to go twice a week now that we are having mid-week training.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

On Wednesdays it takes us about 1:20 to get there (rush hour traffic). On Sundays it takes us 0:30.







It's worth the drive.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

275 miles round trip. Sucks but such is life.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Right now it is 20 minutes to either club.
But I think when we move it will depend on the club on how far we are willing to go.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

It's a 3 hour drive one way for us. We go from smack dab in the middle of Wisconsin to about an hour west of Chicago.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

75 mile roundtrip, so about half an hour each way. not bad.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

2.5 to 3 hrs one way. The people are great and they have an awesome helper.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

20 minutes of 40 minutes, depending on which group I train with.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i dont do SchH but i drive about 35 minutes to our PSA club


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Have not been in awhile









But it is about 4 hours, give or take, round trip


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

1 hour 30 minutes 2X week during the months where we can use our outdoor field. During the winter months when we're indoors 2 1/2 hours each way once/week.

Sometimes the rides can be tedious, but it's worth it!


----------

